

What real people really think of Twitter Bootstrap - simonhamp
http://flipstorm.wufoo.com/reports/twitter-bootstrap/

======
pedalpete
Real people don't know what twitter bootstrap is. It's like asking 'real
people' is Rails more popular than PHP? they wouldn't have a clue, and if they
answered, they'd just be guessing.

